# Sconce height?



## Diesel71 (Sep 2, 2012)

My ceilings are 9' in the corner. The room is 17' deep and I plan to have 3 sconces on each wall equally spaced. From what i can tell, preferred height is around 6'. However, for the last 6.5' I will have a raised platform of 12". So my question is, do you change the height of the sconce or make it consistent all the way across? if I go 6' then I am looking down on the bulb of the one on the platform. Or I can 7' on main level which will give me 6' at platform. Or stagger? Thoughts?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd stagger them at 6', 6.5' and 7'.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have a 9' ceiling I would probably put them up a bit higher like 7-7.5' so you can keep them even and above head level even on the riser.

Bryan


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ditto, I'd keep them all the same height. I had my wife hold them up on the wall & went with what looked the best. Can't say I ever measured the height though, but they look good to me.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Diesel, Welcome to HTS! I am surprised you haven't had more of a response but they will come, believe me.

With regard to your sconce question. I would check with your "Code enforcement officer" it seems every town has a different take on every building question. If that turns out to be too much trouble well..., 

We used to use incandescent bulbs and so typically lights (including sconces) were placed above head height so nobody got burned from glass sconce surrounds, 6.5' was about right in most homes and code. With LED's you can put these almost anywhere even along baseboard and in sofit areas. I would still always place lighting above head height. However the other consideration is "distance from the ceiling" and creating a wider area of lighting coverage. If your walls and ceiling are black this is not as much of an issue. But being 1.2' from the ceiling will disperse more light throughout the room than being 8" from the ceiling.

In some areas with less than 8' ceiling height you may want to consider ceiling/sofit flood/spot lighting to create the theater effect. 

What are you working with for room dimensions including ceiling height. How much of a rise for second row seating etc. 

You could also check "quick links" look in the menu bar above for links specific to lighting.

Again Welcome..., Your in the right place. 

Regards


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would base the height on whether or not you walked under it - just make sure you do not have to duck under them.......


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you thought about crown molding with lighting in the molding? It will give you a real nice atmosphere lighting, and you can do it with rope lighting or go energy efficient with LEDs.


----------

